# 99394 vs 99395 when to use



## DJAuger (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm getting denials from one of our Medicaid payers for 99394 when the patient is 17+ years of age. They are saying we need to use 99395 which starts at age 18. Is anyone else having issues with this? 
Thanks


----------



## cridge (Sep 13, 2013)

99394 is for age 12 through 17 years. What ICD 9 code was reported with 99394? V20.2 would be correct.


----------

